# Advice for a first timer



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

HI there, I'm hoping to have my first unassisted IUI next month, am seeing my Dr next week but had a (many!) thought... does the procedure involve placing the sperm directly into the egg, or does it have to travel like it would if you were having sex?  
Camsie x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Camsie

IUI is where the best sperm is selected then placed into the womb around the time of ovulation.

IVF is where the egg is placed with many sperm and as in natural conception, the fastest, strongest, most healthy sperm hopefully fertilizes the egg, it is then transferred back into the woman's womb if it develops into a healthy embryo.

ICSI is when an individual sperm is selected and injected into the egg, it is then transferred back into the woman's womb if it develops into a healthy embryo.

Hope that helps - We're just about to start our second cycle of ICSI due to very low sperm counts for DH.

Good Luck

Dory
XXX


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Dory! Good luck x


----------

